
Venezuela is Falling Apart - tcoppi
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/05/venezuela-is-falling-apart/481755/?single_page=true
======
gjolund
What other nations have collapsed this quickly without outside influence
throughout history?

------
jayess
Feelin' the Bern!

